# Quad Blowers



## Leanworks (Oct 7, 2009)

A few questions. Friend of mine owes me a few grand and I threw this idea at him to trade what he owes me for his quad - a Polaris Sportsman 800. As he only owes me four Gs, and, wants six five for the quad with a blade, I'd owe him two five which, he would sit on for a few months.

I looked and it is a bit overpriced by between one to fifteen hundred however, this guy takes great carer of his stuff and, it has low miles (700.) As well, being able to add another heavy quad without laying out any cash is a rather attractive option. 

While looking, I read up on some consumer reports on this quad and, they went from half God-like praises to this thing being a piece of total crap with bolts flying off everywhere and the exhaust burning plastic all over.

So, question one, 

anybody know if this unit is a piece of crap or, is it a fairly good heavy quad that should, if taken care of and not run like a dirt bike, last me?

Question two,

I hope to put a blower on it to do drives, given that I also own a 350 Yam Big Bear and an Arctic Cat 500 (all quads have blades), am I better off putting said blower on one of the smaller units to allow for heavier plowing or, are blowers better suited to heavier quads?

Question three, main purpose would be residential drives so, what size blower and make is best that would fit this unit?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

imo polaris sucks, ive had them in snowmobile form and thats what they are good at, so then i got a scrambler thinking they had their stuff together, they didn't

stamped steel parts and generic bolts etc you get the idea, to each their own lol

id put the blower on the small one you can only go as fast as it will eat anyway so why waste a good machine.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have run an old Kimpex 44" blower for a few years and it does OK for what it is.

I would say put the blower on the 350 big bear quad if it is 4x4 and you'll due OK with it. Might need some weight on the back rack as you'll have alot of blower weight out front to push around. But for putting the blower on a one of your bigger quads they be better used plowing snow where there weight and HP are way better then the 350 big bear. 

I used to have my blower on on Honda rancher 350 and it was able to handle it fine. though needed the 4x4 to get backed away from things if the blower cheated up going over hard packed snow and then dropped back down.

if you click on my winter plowing saga link Page 19ish is the blower on the rancher and page 27 has the blower on the Foreman.

sublime out.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.jimsrepairjimstractors.com/atv-snowblower.htm
This guy sells Bercomac blowers for all different types of applications. I've got one on a tractor and it works great. I only use it for my home (not commercial), but it's built very ruggedly and guess that it would stand up to commercial use quite well.


----------



## Leanworks (Oct 7, 2009)

sublime68charge;1378084 said:


> I have run an old Kimpex 44" blower for a few years and it does OK for what it is.
> 
> I would say put the blower on the 350 big bear quad if it is 4x4 and you'll due OK with it. Might need some weight on the back rack as you'll have alot of blower weight out front to push around. But for putting the blower on a one of your bigger quads they be better used plowing snow where there weight and HP are way better then the 350 big bear.
> 
> ...


Will take the advice from you and IPLOWSNO and put it on the Yamaha I have. Here is the unit I'm looking at (not the quad)- "06 Kodiac 450 - 511 Original Km's - Bike Shows Like Brand New - *Also Available - Like New 2008 Quadrax 47" SnowBlower - 383 cc Engine - $2,200.00*

http://grandeprairie.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-ATVs-snowmobiles-ATVs-2006-Yamaha-Kodiac-450-W0QQAdIdZ329829260

I have no idea of what brand the engine is so can't ascertain what the HP is but, from the look of the pic it must certainly be able to turn the blower so will I assume be at least a 15. If it fries, I'll replace with a 25 HP.

I pretty much figure that the unit came in from somewhere complete with the owner hoping to get rid of both at the same time. Given that the quad is a bit overpriced which makes it hard to sell, they might have thought to sell separately. In any case, if the quad only ha500 Km (300 miles) then it stands to reason that the blower has not been used that much. Then again, three hundred on a blower is a lot of use lol. :whistling:.


----------



## Leanworks (Oct 7, 2009)

Update - bought the blower and getting it shipped in the next couple days. Paid an extra two bills for the adapters as well as a plow I was not aware of. Won't fit my 350 but am sure I can fab something up given the extra gear that comes with it.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Good for you, that blower was mint from what i saw keep us posted


----------

